# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Biendebuter.net - Le site web >  Guide : The Ship

## Izual

Vous êtes au bon endroit pour lire et écrire des commentaires, critiques, questions et autres avis sur le *guide de The Ship*.

----------


## Chataigne

Une petite remarque sur le chapitre 4 : la mort que je ne trouve pas très clair. 




> Ce n’est pas un drame de mourir dans The Ship, mais vous perdrez tous vos objets *(ca dépend...)* et l’argent de votre portefeuille (*dans 2 cas sur 3*) . Vous réapparaîtrez quasiment aussitôt, sous une toute nouvelle identité *(seulement dans 1 cas sur 3)*, et là tout dépendra de qui vous a tué :
> 
> ◾Si votre cible vous a tué (en légitime défense donc), vous pouvez vous remettre en chasse pour l’abattre et prendre votre revanche. *On perd nos armes mais on garde les autres objets (livres, vêtements, nourriture...), par contre on garde notre identité, donc notre proie sait que nous la traquons, il est donc conseillé de se changer rapidement*
> 
> ◾Si c’est un joueur totalement autre qui vous a tué (gratuitement ou parce qu’il vous a pris pour son prédateur), vous pouvez vous remettre en chasse également : vous n’aurez perdu aucun de vos objets, ni votre argent, et vous gardez votre identité !
> 
> ◾Si vous étiez la cible d’un joueur et qu’il vous a abattu, vous n’avez plus qu’à attendre (au maximum 120 secondes selon les serveurs) la fin de la manche. Profitez-en pour chercher des objets.


En tout cas, un très bon boulot ce site et ces guides. Vraiment un très bon boulot  :;): .

----------


## Izual

Oui, ce paragraphe n'a jamais été clair. Je l'ai remanié, en espérant que ce soit plus limpide maintenant.

Merci !

----------


## Niko844

Y'a encore une communauté sur ce jeu sérieux ? Je m'y mettrais bien perso :/

----------


## Izual

Certains serveurs (listés dans le guide) sont encore actifs, oui. Ceux de mucosmos.nl en particulier.

----------


## Chataigne

Mais pas tous les soirs. Si tu as 10 humains parmi les bots c'est noel ! Mais si tu as quelques potes pour jouer avec toi c'est pas mal.

----------

